# Unhealthy, slow growth plants. Need advice



## gkazhus (22 Dec 2020)

Hi,
Completely newbie here in this hobby.
I have my LIMNOPHILA SESSILIFLORA for more than few weeks already in established tank, but leaves are green only on the top, rest are more like brown color. They dont melt away but they definitely are not green as they should be.
I'm adding daily Tropica Plant Growth Specialised Fertiliser 1 pump for my 110l tank, so I assume there should be enough nutrients.
I have pressurized CO2 injection, but stuck with getting plants healthy.
Any help and advice much appreciated


----------



## noodlesuk (22 Dec 2020)

I had similar problem, base of plant was a little brown, adjusting my flow outlet to get better circulation seemed to help.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Dec 2020)

Hi 
Welcome to the UKaps!
Looks like diatoms on the older growth.


----------



## gkazhus (22 Dec 2020)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Welcome to the UKaps!
> Looks like diatoms on the older growth.


Thank you 
Its not coming off when I try to brush it off with fingers... So might be leaves it self...


----------



## gkazhus (22 Dec 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> I had similar problem, base of plant was a little brown, adjusting my flow outlet to get better circulation seemed to help.


You wanna say it might be too high flow?
When I lowered it felt like fish was grasping for air and was mainly on top of the surface


----------



## noodlesuk (22 Dec 2020)

gkazhus said:


> You wanna say it might be too high flow?
> When I lowered it felt like fish was grasping for air and was mainly on top of the surface


Sorry, to clarify, my issue seemed to bee too little flow around the base of the plant. I moved my filter outlet to get better circulation, on my internal filter. However on my plant, it did look a lot more brown, rather than an issue on the surface of the plant.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Dec 2020)

gkazhus said:


> Thank you
> Its not coming off when I try to brush it off with fingers... So might be leaves it self...


Think you have various Algae issues!
Green Dust or Green Spot on the other plant leaves.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Dec 2020)

Please read the guidelines for Algae help! | UK Aquatic Plant Society (ukaps.org)


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Dec 2020)

gkazhus said:


> I'm adding daily Tropica Plant Growth Specialised Fertiliser 1 pump for my 110l tank, so I assume there should be enough nutrients.


Not sure which size bottle you have mate but Trop Spec is very weak in Nitrogen and Phosphate to starts with, the 125ml bottle 1 pump is 1.2ml which means 10ml per week, that's not going to be anywhere near enough in a 110 ltr tank. According to Rotala that's 1.2ppm nitrate per week. With decent lighting and co2 injection you would be looking more 10x that maybe more.


----------



## jaypeecee (22 Dec 2020)

gkazhus said:


> When I lowered it felt like fish was grasping for air and was mainly on top of the surface


Hi @gkazhus 

That might suggest that you have excessive CO2 being injected into your tank water. Are you using a drop-checker to keep an eye on this? If so, the colour of the liquid inside it should be lime-green but never yellow. It is normal to switch the CO2 ON and OFF automatically with a solenoid valve and timer. Failing that, you can do it manually. It's also normal to have the CO2 come ON about two hours before the tank light(s) come ON. Getting this set up correctly is very important. No two setups are alike so trial and error is needed.

JPC


----------



## gkazhus (25 Dec 2020)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Not sure which size bottle you have mate but Trop Spec is very weak in Nitrogen and Phosphate to starts with, the 125ml bottle 1 pump is 1.2ml which means 10ml per week, that's not going to be anywhere near enough in a 110 ltr tank. According to Rotala that's 1.2ppm nitrate per week. With decent lighting and co2 injection you would be looking more 10x that maybe more.


Thank you for this. Adding 2 pumps per day now..will monitor hot it performs... might increase if needed, or change to something better if any..


----------



## gkazhus (25 Dec 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @gkazhus
> 
> That might suggest that you have excessive CO2 being injected into your tank water. Are you using a drop-checker to keep an eye on this? If so, the colour of the liquid inside it should be lime-green but never yellow. It is normal to switch the CO2 ON and OFF automatically with a solenoid valve and timer. Failing that, you can do it manually. It's also normal to have the CO2 come ON about two hours before the tank light(s) come ON. Getting this set up correctly is very important. No two setups are alike so trial and error is needed.
> 
> JPC


Yes Im using drop checker. Never went to green.. when added co2 it was dark blue.. now managed to set up so that it gets to lime green...


----------



## gkazhus (25 Dec 2020)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Not sure which size bottle you have mate but Trop Spec is very weak in Nitrogen and Phosphate to starts with, the 125ml bottle 1 pump is 1.2ml which means 10ml per week, that's not going to be anywhere near enough in a 110 ltr tank. According to Rotala that's 1.2ppm nitrate per week. With decent lighting and co2 injection you would be looking more 10x that maybe more.


Will go through this as it looks like Im getting spot algae on my tank.


----------



## gkazhus (25 Dec 2020)

hogan53 said:


> Think you have various Algae issues!
> Green Dust or Green Spot on the other plant leaves.


Might be Spot algae as I get them on tank walls as well


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2020)

Please start a new thread with as much details as below!





						Please read the guidelines for Algae help!
					

Dear Member  Please give as much detail as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help! Please upload photographs if possible. Copy and Paste the numbered questions and add your answers next to each!  1. Size of tank in litres. 2. Age of the set - up. 3. Filtration. 4...



					www.ukaps.org
				



Regards hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2020)

Dear Member
Copy and Paste below to your new Thread and add the information.

1. Size of tank plus age/duration of the set - up.
2. Filtration.
3. Lighting and duration.
4. Substrate.
5. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing.
6. Fertilizers used + Ratios.
7. Water change regime.
8. Plant list + When planted.
9. Inhabitants.
10. Full tank shot.
Cheers
hoggie


----------

